# Looking for some tips, Mosquito Lagoon



## Rediculous

I would fish both lagoons mosquito and irl, since you are fishing multiple days. All ramps can be seen from google earth, so decide where you plan to load from and look for areas where the fish should be close to your loading point. I wouldn't use a trolling motor, pushpole only. If you're strictly wanting to sight fish, I would recommend working your way well into the pole and troll zone just south of Georges Bar/ parking lot 5. Should be some schooled up fish in there, and they should be a little less spooky and a little more forgiving. Or just explore, the fish are everywhere and you never know what you might stumble upon. Good luck.


----------



## KennyStCyr

Sounds good, I won't be able to sleep for the next two weeks now. Thank you!!! I owe you a beer or two one day


----------



## Dillusion

It all depends on the wind, too.

You're gonna need to fish the slicks if you are using artificial or especially fly and the wind is kicking up.

It's winter time, so fish move onto the flats once the water heats up (not like we have had a super cold winter to begin with, though).

It's a hard fishery with no tides that people spend years trying to figure out. But you can also just 'go' and find fish!


----------



## KennyStCyr

Thank you. Hopefully the winds aren't to bad


----------



## cutrunner

I hope your picking me up on the drive north!!!

Seriously


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Thank you. Hopefully the winds aren't to bad


Mosquito Lagoon can be broken into four major areas worth targeting. (Broad generalization of course)
Whale Tail (South)
Pole & Troll (East)
Klinkers (North West)
North Mosquito Lagoon (North of George's Bar)

Each one has excellent sight fishing opportunities and selecting which one usually depends upon wind direction, sun direction, type of boat, fish concentrations and personal preference. Get a top spot map and look for spots you want to target. North Mosquito Lagoon is probably one of the coolest areas around. You always have somewhere to hide from the wind but to be honest I don't find the concentrations of fish up there. Still I like the area a lot. Carefully study the running lanes so you know where its ok to run. Just cause you see someone else running a flat that doesn't make it ok. We call these guys Goonigans because they are not appreciated by other anglers.

Redfish in the ML are spooky. You have to be quiet and stealty to sneak up on them using fly but there are fisherman doing it every single day. For spinning gear. When blind casting keep the wind at your back and make as long of casts as you can. 

If you are not seeing tails but you spook a fish or two stop and work that area dillegently. There are bound to be more around.

Make sure to make a run to JB's Fish Camp for lunch too.


----------



## KennyStCyr

Cut runner, you can sit next to the keg I the back seat!!!

Tom- Great advice, I really appreciate it. I'll post a report after I get back and let you know how it goes!


----------



## paint it black

Did I just go on the right week? 'cause the fish weren't very spooky at all. The first day, they were hesitant to eat. But not spooky. After that first day, fish were on it.....


----------



## phishphood

> Did I just go on the right week? 'cause the fish weren't very spooky at all. The first day, they were hesitant to eat. But not spooky. After that first day, fish were on it.....


A couple lines of thought here on this.........
1-You were indeed very lucky
2-You are very good
Maybe even a little of both 
I fish the north end 90% of the time and the fish are never not spooky.


----------



## Dillusion

> Did I just go on the right week? 'cause the fish weren't very spooky at all. The first day, they were hesitant to eat. But not spooky. After that first day, fish were on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> A couple lines of thought here on this.........
> 1-You were indeed very lucky
> 2-You are very good
> Maybe even a little of both
> I fish the north end 90% of the time and the fish are never not spooky.
Click to expand...

Definately not #2


----------



## el9surf

When you guys came up for the Ankona event the water was extremely dirty from the algae bloom. The fish were not spooky because they couldn't see. There was a ton of mullet in the lagoon and the fish were feeding more off of vibration and reaction than sight. Also there was very little pressure from the normal crowd due to the poor water quality. Those two things combined produced the best couple months of fishing I have ever had on the lagoon.

Now that the water has cleared up it's back to normal with the fish and the goonigans.

You can be completely silent and watch fish blow out of the flat before you are even in casting distance. Or you can watch people pull up on plane and shut down right in front of you. 

Overall the fishing is still very good if you find the fish, but you need to bring your A game and some patience.


----------



## Bissell

The best advice right now is dont spend to much time in one place, mattyvac and I have been on a few hundy this week with no luck, not even a glance at ANYTHING. If you find that the fish won't eat, move.


----------



## AfterHours2

Try out Eddy Creek. Plenty of wind coverage, lots of poling shallows and the majority of traffic in/out is kayaks and small rigs. If you have a depth finder, look for the deep holes in the south end...  Highly overlooked area..


----------



## tom_in_orl

There is this too:

http://www.microskiff.com/fishingspots.html

Links to a lot of the names given in this thread.


----------



## KennyStCyr

Wow, that's a lot of advice. Thank you everybody!


----------



## paint it black

> When you guys came up for the Ankona event the water was extremely dirty from the algae bloom. The fish were not spooky because they couldn't see. There was a ton of mullet in the lagoon and the fish were feeding more off of vibration and reaction than sight. Also there was very little pressure from the normal crowd due to the poor water quality. Those two things combined produced the best couple months of fishing I have ever had on the lagoon.
> 
> Now that the water has cleared up it's back to normal with the fish and the goonigans.
> 
> You can be completely silent and watch fish blow out of the flat before you are even in casting distance. Or you can watch people pull up on plane and shut down right in front of you.
> 
> Overall the fishing is still very good if you find the fish, but you need to bring your A game and some patience.


That would be understandable if we only fished the lagoon. We were looking for clean water everywhere we went. Because that's what we are used to. I have footage from out trip. You will see us catching some nice reds in crystal clear water when we were up there. 
We got onto them thick on the pole and troll zone too. in clean water. So shallow that the grass was sticking out. We were barely floating, but the fish were belly crawling and crushing the pink flies and orange flies. I guess I'm also used to bonefish. Which are FAR more spooky than any redfish anywhere. So I guess spooky is a relative term. 
I mean, we probably did get lucky. But we never fished the same spot more than once. Except for one spot that was close to the hotel. So we checked it out a couple times. But every other spot we only tried once. And we found and caught fish in almost every single spot that we put effort in. 

I have hours of footage form our trip up. It'll all be in my next video. Just trying to get a little more footage for it.


----------



## Net 30

> There is this too:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/fishingspots.html
> 
> Links to a lot of the names given in this thread.



Tom....That link is INCREDIBLE!  

Been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## KennyStCyr

> There is this too:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/fishingspots.html
> 
> Links to a lot of the names given in this thread.[/quot
> 
> Thanks Tom, this is great


----------



## KennyStCyr

Day 1 had its ups and downs. Day started with a broken trailer axel while trying to find the ramp. 2.5hrs later axel replaced and off we were. Didn't hit the water untill noonish. Fished the south end towards Whale tale. Got a low slot red right off the start then just a bunch of small to low slot trout. Water was real dirty and a lot of floating grass which made throwing a fly impossible. Going to try the troll/poll zone tomorrow. Lets hope for a smoother start!


----------



## Dillusion

Yah don't fish that south end. Fish the PNT or the north end.


----------



## KennyStCyr

That's the plan in the morning! Thanks


----------



## Guest

Stay in the IRL S. of Haulover Canal - Nasa Causeway. East Side of the Lagoon.


----------



## KennyStCyr

Thanks Brazil Nut. Totally forgot to call you back it was a busy week. I'll let you know how we do


----------



## cutrunner

What?? You forgot to pick me up???


----------



## tide96

Anyone know if the fishing spots link still works..


----------

